
Hacker Newsletter #400 - duck
https://mailchi.mp/hackernewsletter/400
======
duck
Figured I would post this on here since I hit another milestone of 400 issues
(and almost 60k subscribers) and yet I think most folks on HN don't know about
it. Would love to hear any feedback and/or answer questions on here.

If you're not a subscriber, you can signup at
[http://hackernewsletter.com](http://hackernewsletter.com) (I'm working on a
new landing page, this one is ancient).

